# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  برنامه نویسی در مورد ربوتیک(؟)

## ehsan.pn2

کسی اینجا پیدا میشه که در مورد برنامه نویسی ربات تجربه داشته باشه؟ :flower:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> کسی اینجا پیدا میشه که در مورد برنامه نویسی ربات تجربه داشته باشه؟


کمی

----------


## Man

سلام 
آره پیدا می شه :wink: 
اگه بتونم کمکتون می کنم حتما...

----------


## MASoft

طرح قبلی من برای خوارزمی یه روبات بود
یه چیزایی بلدم ولی نه برای پروگرام کردن Microcontroller ها
روبات من به خود کامپیوتر وصل میشد

----------


## ehsan.pn2

من خیلی در مورد ربات نمی دونم :cry:  
اگه کسی می تونه به من بگه که از کجا میشه شروع کرد ؟  :گیج:  
برای طراحی یا ساخت ربات :موفق:

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

اولین کاری که بهت پیشنهاد می کنم روبوتهای MIT University  رو ببین
کار با میکرو کنترلر steper motor ,  AC motor رو یاد بگیر
کار با  چند مدل سنسور رو یاد بگیر(بسته به کارت)
طرز کنترل این قطعات و مدارات واسطشون هم رو باید یاد بگیری
یه مساله مهم دیگه الگوریتمهایی هست که استفاده می کنی و مساله هوشمندی( بدون  الگوریتم  کار آمد کار Robotic ارزش صرف وقت نداره)

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> کسی اینجا پیدا میشه که در مورد برنامه نویسی ربات تجربه داشته باشه؟


آقا ما از گروه رباتیک کرمان یاد گرفتیییییم . آقای نیکویی که همین جاست و همین جا هم پست زده منو راهنمایی کرد و ... .

----------


## nasser_attarzadeh

برای یادگیری بحث های تخصصی الکترونیک از قبیل (کار با : microcontroller &lt;avr,8051,pic,...&lt;>, eeprom , ram , lcd , stepper motor , dc motor , A/D &amp; D/A converter , communication , wireless , micro processor ,  و دیگر مطالب تخصصی الکترونیک با ایمیل من تماس بگیرید

----------


## MM_Mofidi

برای برنامه نویسی از شبیه ساز ها(simolator+Emolator) استفاده کنید :موفق:

----------


## zeus

سلام به زودی یه کم کد باستون می زارم

----------


## zeus

لطفا هر کی هر چی میگه حد اقل یه لینک بزاره

----------


## amirsadeghi

آقای nasser_attarzadeh
محبت می کنید اون مقالاتی که تو پست شماره 8 گفتید رو برا من هم بفرستید
jaguar_love_2008@yahoo.com
خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## rk1983xx

> برای یادگیری بحث های تخصصی الکترونیک از قبیل (کار با : microcontroller &lt;avr,8051,pic,...&lt;>, eeprom , ram , lcd , stepper motor , dc motor , A/D &amp; D/A converter , communication , wireless , micro processor ,  و دیگر مطالب تخصصی الکترونیک با ایمیل من تماس بگیرید


اگر این مقالات رو برای بنده هم بفرستید ممنون میشم

----------


## nicolas_vires

سلام آقای nasser_attarzadeh اگر برایتان مقدور است این مقالات را روی سایت بگذارید تا تمامی دوستان بتوانند استفاده کنند

----------


## S_VB.max

من هم احتیاج دارم اگه ممکنه همین جا بذارید تا همه استفاده کنند
با تشکر

----------


## محمود ایوبی

برنامه نویسی برای رباطها درواقع برنامه نویسی برای قسمتی است که رباط می خواد با اون کنترل بشه اگه بخواهیم با کامپیوتر این کار رو بکونیم خوب ابید از یک زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کنیم واگر بخواهیم این کار رو تحت ویندوز انجام دهیم کمی کاره ما سختر میشه چون ویندوز اجازه دسترسی به پورتهای کامپیوتر را به این راحتی ها نمیده مخصوصا ویندوزxp الیته ما می تونیم رباطی داشته باشیم که از طریق یک میکرو کنترولر کنترل بشه در این صورت دیگه نیازی به کامپیوتر برای هدایت رباط نداریم.
   اگه بیشتر راهنمایی می خوایی سوالت را همین جا مطرح کن

----------


## figural world

باز هم مرام آقای ایوبی بقیتون که یاکفتید بلدیم یا گفتید می خوایم یاد بگیریم 
کسی سوال داشت برام ایمیل کنه درضمن اول معلوم کنیدروباتتون قراره چی کارکنه تابعددرموردش بحث کنیم ولی همونطور که آقای ایوبی گفتند بهتره از میکرو استفاده کنید تا یه کامپیوتر کوله روبات بدبخت کنید ولی این هرگزجواب سوال پرسیده شده نیست واصلا هم کافی نیست :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Metaldevil

سلام دوست من برای اصلاعات بیشتر در مورد ساخت روبوت می تونی به سایتwww.ir-micro.com مراجعه کنی اونجا مطالب تاپی در مورد ساخت روبوت داره از استپر موتو گرفته تا میکروکنترلر و پروژه های عملی ساخت روبوت.

----------


## amirsadeghi

iranrobotic.com

----------

